# Trying to breed marsh frogs, not working so far



## Gussy-SMF (Feb 15, 2009)

*HEY i am trying to breed my marsh frogs i have 2 spotted girl marsh frogs and one boy striped marsh frog, is there a like a special way to breed them or do you just like wait and hope they do? thanks also i have seen one of the girls like jump on the boys back and like try to hang on while the boy tryed to shake her off does that mean anything? thanks!!*


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, I suggest you obtain a few books and do some reading, LOL


----------



## Gussy-SMF (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for all the information!! oh my god im so happy you replied to my post


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2009)

You are aware that spotted marsh frogs and striped marsh frogs are different species? though I expect you are just talking about their particular patterns? What exact species of frog are we talking about? Limnodynastes peronii (Striped MF)or Limnodynastes tasmaniensis (Spotted MF).. but as long as you have the same species, they are both easy to breed, just place them in a plastic tub out in the rain, make sure the tub has an open meshed lid that is secure and an overflow vent so it does not fill up to the lid. Breeding frogs and raising tadpoles is alot of work, and you need to know a fair bit of info, I suggest you use your search function or get some books on the subject.... If your female is going into amplexus with your "male" I'd suggest you may have the sexes of your frogs mixed up.


----------



## l3atman (Mar 26, 2009)

hey,

i am not fully sure of what to do but jason sounds pretty spot on...
another thing you could try is too make sure you have a largish pool of water in your enclosure surrounded by rocks and every so often you could spray a fine mist over the tank....

Dont know if this will help... sorry


----------

